# Horses who are Postive for LWO gene



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2008)

We would love to see your LWO gene horses.Why did you choose LWO?I have hear about of folks said they throw wild colors is this true.We love the wild color pintos.We have tested all of our breeding age studs all are neg for LWO gene.

Those horses who are postive for LWO gene do they always have colored foals?

share your photos of your horses and their foals.

thanks


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2008)

anyone


----------



## minimule (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll share.....

I didn't choose Tommy because he was LWO+. We didn't even know it nor did his breeder. We bred him to my black/white tobiano the first time. He produced a grullo pinto colt. His breeder then contacted me and told me his dam had produced a lethal white foal when bred to an overo so we had him tested. He came back positive. The only white Tommy has on him is a tiny snip on his nose.






Bred to the black/white tobiano he has produced 2 grullo pinto colts, 1 red dun pinto filly.
















Bred to a palomino mare he has produced a frame red dun colt (not loud just a belly spot) and a solid silver bay filly. This mare is bred back to him for a May foal.






Bred to my bay varnish roan pintaloosa mare he produced a solid (at this point!) bay dun or grulla filly. She will get her first body clip in the next month when it is warmer.


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 19, 2008)

I would love to see some of these horses. They sound lovely.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks for the photos and information.



very pretty horses


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 19, 2008)

Our only LWO+ mini (that we have tested) is the gray in my rotating avatar. But she really is a frame overo pinto, and the photo was taken at a New England Pinto Show. We raise pintos, and don't care what pattern they are as long as they can be registered with Pinto. She had not been tested before we bought her, but her sire is Cross Country Call Me Awesome, a bay frame overo son of Lazy N Redboy, so we thought there was a good chance. She is in foal now - bred to our chestnut tobiano pinto stallion who is LWO negative - for an early June foal. Between her fame overo and his tobiano, they have a real good chance (75%) of having a pinto, either frame overo, tobiano, or tovero. As long as it is healthy, we will be happy, but the chance of getting a wild frame overo or tovero foal with Blue Boy, Buckeroo and Rowdy breeding is pretty exciting! Check out the foal page on our website for the color possibilities.

Unlike tobiano, where you can have a homozygous for tobiano horse that will ALWAYS throw pinto, that will never happen with frame overos. That is because the of the lethal white syndrome, which is fatal to those that are homozygous for frame (LWO).

You have a 50% chance of having a frame baby if you breed a LWO+ to a solid (who is LWO neg). You do not improve the chance of having a frame overo foal by breeding 2 frame overos together, but you add the 25% possibility of having a lethal white foal.


----------



## REO (Mar 20, 2008)

He's two years old. Tested LWO positive.





Kickapoo Moon's Phantom Feather


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 20, 2008)

This is our LWO + Stallion Cohn's Exotic Echo....(last picture showing his belly spots!) He has one blue and one brown eye....we are expecting our first foals from him this year.


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm very confused when it comes to this topic...

Why do people want LWO+ horses? It sounds like a bad thing to me, even if the colors they produce are lovely.... isn't it quite the gamble to take, breeding these horses?


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 20, 2008)

The way I understand the LWO is okay as long as you test all the mares or your stud you should be fine. It the stud is Postive then the mares have to be neg.If the mares are postive then the stud has to be neg.You don't want to breed two postive LWO together.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Mar 20, 2008)

What does LWO+ mean?


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, MBhorses is correct. As long as you don't breed two LWO+ horses to each other, there is no risk at all of getting a lethal white foal. The problem comes in when you have horses that look solid (often, but not always, Rowdy-bred) so you don't realize that there is a risk. Or if you never heard of lethal white. And you don't need to test both the stallion and the mare, as long as ONE of them is negative.

I don't consider frame overo/lethal white a risk at all, but the first thing we did when we got the mare we suspected might be LWO+ was test her, and then when she was LWO+, we had to test our stallion before we would agree to buy him.

Oh, and the first thing the mare's seller said when we told her the mare was LWO+, was she wished SHE had tested her because she would have been easier to sell (translate that to she would have asked for more money).

LWO= lethal white overo, the same as the frame overo coat pattern, which in its homozygous form produces lethal white foals. So if you breed 2 LWO+ horses together, there is a 25% chance of getting the lethal white foal. (50% chance of getting frame overo, and 25% chance of solid).

If you breed your LWO+ horse to a LWO negative horse, you STILL have a 50% of getting a frame overo and zero chance of a lethal white. As much as I like pintos, I would much rather have a solid foal than a dead one! But we went one better and bred our LWO+ mare to a LWO negative PINTO, so we have an even better chance of getting some pinto color, without the risk of a lethal foal.


----------



## Meavey (Mar 20, 2008)

This is my silver tovero (tobiano + LWO) mare Dance.

Her last years foal was a tobiano negative for LWO.

I would love to have a loud overo/tovero this year.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 20, 2008)

Meavey said:


> This is my silver tovero (tobiano + LWO) mare Dance.Her last years foal was a tobiano negative for LWO.
> 
> I would love to have a loud overo/tovero this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meavey (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes I bought her from Carlene at Briar Patch, and she and the unborn baby flew all the way to Holland.





Needless to say I´m very happy with her!





She is now due april 24, I´m sure I will post pics when he/she arrives.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 21, 2008)

Meavey said:


> Yes I bought her from Carlene at Briar Patch, and she and the unborn baby flew all the way to Holland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who is she bred to?You are very lucky, she is so pretty.


----------



## Letsdunit (Mar 21, 2008)

This is my tovero who tested LWO+ he is a half brother to the mare Meavey ownes above, they have the same father.


----------



## Erica (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, he actually tested NEG for LWO, but.........he obviously carries splash pretty heavily too....

He just has a small foal crop, with 5 foals born last year and 4 this year (with 3 more expected)

Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res National Champion, he is a son and grandson of Lazy N Redboy











All out of solid mares.......mares with no blue eyes, one does have facial white

2008 colt, picttured at 9 hrs old











2008 filly - dam was sold to Netherlands and she was born there

Pictured less than a day old











2007 colt - Erica's Take A Look At Me











Out of a minimal pinto mare -

2008 colt - Erica's Knock U Out











Two of the mares bred to him I'll still waiting on are bald face, blue eyes buckskin mare; and then a daughter of ThunderHawk, whose got a star and snip and blue eye - but overo bred.........so I think they can be loud as well.


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 21, 2008)

Erica i want Take a look at Me for my future herdsire!


----------



## Nancy (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is my LWO stallion and 2 of his foals.





This is Trifacta Phenomenon






This is Canterbury Illusions Of Grandeur


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2008)

Nancy,

he is very nice.What color is he?What is the stud Name?

Erica,

Love the silver dapple filly.

Everyone has very pretty LWO horses.

thanks for sharing.


----------

